# Paint Protection



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I don't know if it's been mentioned before but since it's the season for cabs, I thought I'd mention it.

Anyone who uses a cab might notice some wear marks either in the paint or decals on the tractor when the cab is removed. An easy way to prevent damage is to use that clear 3M film that's used on cars and trucks to prevent chips from stones. Just apply it to the contact areas where the cab meets the tractor.


----------

